# integrierter Kurbelabzieher Diabolus



## Mzee0711 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute, ich weiss zwar das der integrierte Kurbelabzieher nich so ne grosse Rolle spielt. Meiner is ja auch noch vorhanden nur etwas ausgenudelt und wollte mal wissen ob ich nen neuen irgendwo her bekommen kann. Ausserdem hab ich das Problem das meine Kurbel etwas spiel hat, keine Ahnung warum weil ich keinen Verschleiss feststellen kann, das aber durchs anziehen des Abziehers verschwindet. Könnt ihr mir Tips geben wo ich so ein Teil herbekomme oder ob ich es direkt von Race Face bekommen kann?! Tips zum beseitigen des Spiels der Kurbel nehem ich auch gern entgegen.

C Ya Mzee


----------



## Sawa (27. Dezember 2005)

Bei X-Type Lagern und Kurbeln, ist der Kurbelabzieher wirklich nur als Gegenlager zum abdrücken der Kurbel gedacht, also ein mehr anziehen mit dem 10er Inbus bringt da nix, braucht eh nicht angeknallt zu werden,sondern nur normal eingeschraubt und fertig.
Probier gegens Spiel mal mit dem 8er Inbus die Kurbelschraube mit max. 60nm anzuziehen.

Bei weiteren Fragen, auch wegen Kleinteilen am besten an www.bikeaction.de wenden. Die sind Importeur für Rocky und Race Face.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzee0711 (28. Dezember 2005)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Bei X-Type Lagern und Kurbeln, ist der Kurbelabzieher wirklich nur als Gegenlager zum abdrücken der Kurbel gedacht, also ein mehr anziehen mit dem 10er Inbus bringt da nix, braucht eh nicht angeknallt zu werden,sondern nur normal eingeschraubt und fertig.
> Probier gegens Spiel mal mit dem 8er Inbus die Kurbelschraube mit max. 60nm anzuziehen.
> 
> Bei weiteren Fragen, auch wegen Kleinteilen am besten an www.bikeaction.de wenden. Die sind Importeur für Rocky und Race Face.



danke hab jetzt urlaub und werd mich mal deinem tip widmen war auch schon auf der importeur seite und hab mir da jetzt mal die anzugsmomente rausgeholt. aber trotzdem vielen dank


----------

